# Char- Broiled Short Ribs Recipe TNT



## KARLYN (Apr 30, 2007)

4 LBS. SHORT RIBS (THICK CUT)
1/2 CUP SHOYU(SOY SAUCE)
1/4 CUP SUGAR
4 CLOVEWS GARLIC; MINCED
1TBL CUT GINGER
1 TEASPOON SESAME OIL
4 TEASPOON FINELY SLICED GREEN ONION
1 TEASPOON SESAME SEEDS
SLICE AND BUTTERFLY MEATY PART OF THE SHORTRIB MAKING SUR NOT TO CUT THE BONE.PLACE FLAT IN A CONTAINER.MIX MARINADE INGRED. AND MARINATE MEAT FOR AT LEAST 2 HOURS (OVERNIGHT IS BETTER) TURNING FREQUENTLY. EITHER BROIL OR GRILL , TURNING SEVERAL TIMES UNTIL DONE.


*NOTE THIS A FAMILY FAVORITE AT ALL OUR BBQ'S. ITS GREAT WHILE WATCHING A GAME ON TV TOO.


----------

